

Defective Anti-Piracy 'Kill switch' dropped from Vista  - gscott
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7126902.stm

======
pg
This is the first case I've seen where the words "counterfeit" and "genuine"
were applied to things that are identical. They seem to have been inspired by
the record cos' pioneering use of the word "steal" to describe copying.

